# Big wheel conversion.



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

I've put this in the Flame Room so that you can put what you 'really' think!

I'm thinking of sticking a set of these on the Beemer:










...and wondered what colour I should paint the rims and also whether I should paint the tread on the tyres in a rainbow effect so that they look really, really wank!!

WTF is going on in the world of TT ownership? I ask you. :?


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

It would look er ...........................'Stuntin' :lol:


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

It's the use of this picture that made me giggle; I mean of all the pictures to put up. That guy's expression should be in the dictionary under "WTF?"










Go go gadget caption competition.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

What made you refer to that particular motor vehicular?


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

TT2BMW said:


> What made you refer to that particular motor vehicular?


Oh, I don't know actually, maybe I saw a subliminal image somewhere...


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)




----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Shirley not!










You saw nothing! :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

And your point is Leg?

God, 4000 posts .............but all fucking meaningless!!!!


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

TT2BMW said:


> And your point is Leg?
> 
> God, 4000 posts .............but all fucking meaningless!!!!


Sorry, made the assumption that everyone on here had an IQ in double figures. Forgot about you and the rest of the thick brigade.

Its pretty fucking simple but ill spell it out.

The

Car

Looks

Like

A

Carnival

Float

You need it in pictures? Oops I already did that. :roll:

Oh and im not God, although to you it may appear that way.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Leg said:


> Sorry, made the assumption that everyone on here had an IQ in double figures.


Nah, sorry. I only ever peaked at 6 and that was just the once!

Thanks for explaining. Your time and effort has made it a lot clearer now.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

TT2BMW said:


> Nah, sorry. I only ever peaked at 6 and that was just the once!


6 series, in fact any series BMW would have been preferable to that Rover Cumpacked although at least you didnt fit bloody catherine wheels to it like some people round here. Well done you. :roll:


----------



## TiTi (Mar 5, 2007)

TT2BMW said:


> WTF is going on in the world of TT ownership? I ask you. :?


Good question! There is a certain car on the forum that looks just awful like noddy's car that a danish flag has vomited in (which is what I assume inspired you to make this post?)

Then again mine is flooded so I should keep me mouth shut till ive finished.


----------



## TiTi (Mar 5, 2007)

TT2BMW said:


> I've put this in the Flame Room so that you can put what you 'really' think!
> WTF is going on in the world of TT ownership? I ask you. :?


Good question that noddy car looks like a danish flag has vomitted inside, you really cant buy taste can you?

Then again mine is flooded so maybe I should keep my mouth shut till its finished


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

You buying a beemer then ?  :-*


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

There's quite a few examples of nasty modifications and customisations on the forum these days, but a car stuntin (?) on 20" A8 (red) wheels is quite bad...

Can someone let me know what the fuck "stuntin" means?


----------



## TiTi (Mar 5, 2007)

jampott said:


> Can someone let me know what the fuck "stuntin" means?


I would assume its chav for posing or something like that


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

TT2BMW I can just see you in a combineharvester with those wheels [smiley=pimp2.gif] [smiley=pimp2.gif]


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

jampott said:


> Can someone let me know what the fuck "stuntin" means?


ROFL


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

jampott said:


> There's quite a few examples of nasty modifications and customisations on the forum these days, but a car stuntin (?) on 20" A8 (red) wheels is quite bad...
> 
> Can someone let me know what the fuck "stuntin" means?


Jesus, you're obviously not "down" are you? (I've still managed to make that home counties sounding)

1. stuntin

High class flashing of your jewelry, money riches etc. Made famous by the Cash Money Millionaires(?). A person who stunts would be a "stunna" usually showing off diamonds, gold, platinum, women, cars and stacks of cash(?)..LARGE BILLS!(?) see "bling bling" for an idea of something a "stunna" would stunt(?)

Glad that's cleared that up.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

episteme said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > There's quite a few examples of nasty modifications and customisations on the forum these days, but a car stuntin (?) on 20" A8 (red) wheels is quite bad...
> ...


I know a word Stuntin rhymes with


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

episteme said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > There's quite a few examples of nasty modifications and customisations on the forum these days, but a car stuntin (?) on 20" A8 (red) wheels is quite bad...
> ...


Nope... you've lost me...


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

TTwiggy said:


> episteme said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


Oh come on TTwiggy :roll: - YA GOTTA ROLL WITH THE UH, 20 RIMS AND HIT SOMEBODY UP WIV NO BEEF. YA PLAYA DOLLA. CA$H MONEY DAWG.

That's probably grammatically incorrect, but who cares about that.


----------



## TiTi (Mar 5, 2007)

Yeh dawgs ya gotta roll with the B to L to the I to the N to the G to the TT, dont be a playa hata! I gots to get my bling on and have my bitchin TT rollin on the twenties and the custom insides! Maybez gets some pimpin hydraulics and somes neons and be a true playa! Respekt! Aiii!!


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

surely it's "hydraulix"


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

episteme said:


> TTwiggy said:
> 
> 
> > episteme said:
> ...


no... oh hang on... no it's gone...


----------



## TiTi (Mar 5, 2007)

Rhod_TT said:


> surely it's "hydraulix"


Init Bruv! Word!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Wotvr nxt - bllt hls n dcls [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2007)

episteme said:


> TTwiggy said:
> 
> 
> > episteme said:
> ...


----------



## deckard (Apr 4, 2005)

What size spacers should I use with these and do you think I could get away with a 50mm drop?


----------

